# PS23 vs Tank 23's



## oneski427 (Mar 18, 2014)

Can’t go wrong with Carbon Express. I really like the components compared to the arrows I was shooting


----------



## Mustangtc65 (May 3, 2018)

PS23s for me. The cost and durability is hard to beat.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Easton Superdrive 23s


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

SuperDrive 23’s for me, too. The PS23’s I had did not hold up well.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

ps23 here


----------



## silentanddeadly (Jan 8, 2015)

ps23


----------



## jnjburton (Feb 16, 2017)

My wife and I both shoot Black Eagles, she usually runs 23's and I usually run 26's. These arrows are some of the truest and most uniform shafts I have ever used. I have broken several of the PS26 shafts but I dont believe there is a shaft on the market that wouldn't have broken under the same circumstances. I dont have a bad think to say about the Tank shafts because I haven't used them, but I do personally really like the Black Eagle products.


----------



## CJE Outdoors (Dec 18, 2016)

I shoot the CX Tank 23's, my wife shoots the BE PS23's. Both perform great. I do not think you can go wrong with either. I will say the BE components are a bit to be desired. I do not feel they fit their own shafts well, nor are they very consistent in weight. The BE are better paired with TopHat Components. CX components are much more consistent as well but I still run TopHat with the Tanks as well.


----------



## Manning11 (Dec 16, 2018)

Ps23


----------



## Belgur (Oct 28, 2018)

Victory NVX 23s; if they hold up like my VForce did they will be one tough arrow.


----------



## Manning11 (Dec 16, 2018)

ps 23 or gold tip 9.3


----------



## Hitman6302 (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm going to try NVX 23 hopefully they hold up. I have a bunch of buddies using the Easton 23 super drives and they love them.


----------



## Saney2k (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the input. Looking at building my first set of 3D arrows.


----------



## NWCT (Mar 29, 2019)

Going to build some superdrive 23's this year.


----------



## brianboyd (Feb 27, 2012)

PS23s have been in my bag for a while now


----------



## Jkling12 (Sep 25, 2011)

CJE Outdoors said:


> I shoot the CX Tank 23's, my wife shoots the BE PS23's. Both perform great. I do not think you can go wrong with either. I will say the BE components are a bit to be desired. I do not feel they fit their own shafts well, nor are they very consistent in weight. The BE are better paired with TopHat Components. CX components are much more consistent as well but I still run TopHat with the Tanks as well.


I agree,my ps26 components fit pretty sloppy so I went with tophat and they're awesome. My CX don't fit near as good as tophat as well tho.


----------



## robinson.2158 (Mar 31, 2019)

I got the ps23 earlier this year! I love them and they have been doing very well out of my setup.


----------



## Mitox (Apr 21, 2019)

What tip weight do you guys like for 3D on your 23’s I’ll be getting 400’s


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Mitox said:


> What tip weight do you guys like for 3D on your 23’s I’ll be getting 400’s


150s if they'll spine right and make speed. If not, 100s.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm going to try 100 in my 23's to start off with. I have some 120's to see which will group better.


----------



## murillo01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Personally shoot easton superdrives in 23


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

I've had horrible luck with the Superdrive 23 475. They break at the drop of a hat. I will not be going back.


----------



## Alphadawg (Nov 5, 2018)

Just be careful with the Easton SuperDrives!!! A buddy of mine shoots them and loves, found what he thought was a good deal but apparently there is a Easton super drive and and I think it’s called an Easton super drive pro. Only difference is straightness I think one is .001 and the other is .004 or 6 idk. To us we probably wouldn’t see a difference but make sure you get what you pay for. I personally shoot with Ps26


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Mitox said:


> What tip weight do you guys like for 3D on your 23’s I’ll be getting 400’s


I shoot the PS23s (.350 spine) for 3D and FITA events and PS26s for indoor (where legal).... I don't have anything bad to say about Carbon Express, but I have nothing but Rave Reviews for anything coming from Black Eagle!!!!

I shoot 150gr up front for both PS23 and PS26.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Alphadawg said:


> Just be careful with the Easton SuperDrives!!! A buddy of mine shoots them and loves, found what he thought was a good deal but apparently there is a Easton super drive and and I think it’s called an Easton super drive pro. Only difference is straightness I think one is .001 and the other is .004 or 6 idk. To us we probably wouldn’t see a difference but make sure you get what you pay for. I personally shoot with Ps26
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superdrive and Superdrive Pro only relates to the 27 series.
Standard is .005 straightness, Pro is .002.

All of the 23 series are .002.

I shot the Superdrive 23s the past 2 years. I liked them.
Then I tried out the Tank23....put two in a plywood wall, and didn't damage them one bit.
They are buillt like a tank, I know what would've happened if I did that with a SD23.

I've never shot a PS23, but I do like my Tanks. 120 Gr up front, pin bushings and nocks.
They group outstanding out to 50 yards (all I've been able to shoot until now...as the weather is breaking...finally).


----------



## neo66 (May 2, 2019)

Ps 23


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Picked up a doz. Tank 23's and really pleased with them....Running them thru my Fanatic 3.0 at 58 lbs/29 in. draw..(80% comfort mods)..only running 100 gr up front, but they group and carry very well for me...


----------



## Brandman99 (Apr 7, 2019)

I definitely shot higher scores with the Tank 23's.. they are very durable and tougher than the PS23's, which I also used to own.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

Ps23 will brake when slapped...but so will others made of a super high modulus carbon.

Ps23 and 26 (and now X Impact) have proven to be best consistency for me, personally.


----------

